# WD40? Never again.



## gdplmr

Hi Guys, I have been turning the wrenches since 1984 and believe me I have been using this stuff for a long time to clean and lube tubing cutters, channel locks, basin wrenches and the like with semi satisfactory results. The main thing I have noticed is afterwards in a week or two it needs lubed again and rust is always on the surfaces. Like it or not water has a lot to do with out craft and that's just the way it is. This time I went thru my bag and used Hoppe's gun oil and I was blown away with how well it worked. Working it into the pivot and screw points of about 25 lbs of assorted hand tools and after the rag was damp it cleaned away the surface dirt and oil like solvent. Is there a better product you know of? If so I wold love to hear about it because from here on out WD-40 is off the list. IMO Hoppe's gun oil is the ticket !


----------



## Tommy plumber

PB Blaster. It smells, but works well.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Is a new kind of WD-40 with silicone that work really good too.


----------



## wyrickmech

WD-40 in the aerosol can is made with banana oil. WD-40 in the gal can is made with fish oil two totally different effects. The original was the fish oil it also acts as a fish lure attractant.


----------



## Protech

wyrickmech said:


> WD-40 in the aerosol can is made with banana oil. WD-40 in the gal can is made with fish oil two totally different effects. The original was the fish oil it also acts as a fish lure attractant.


When did they start making kerosine from fish and bananas?
That's the main ingredient in wd-40.


----------



## love2surf927

wyrickmech said:


> WD-40 in the aerosol can is made with banana oil. WD-40 in the gal can is made with fish oil two totally different effects. The original was the fish oil it also acts as a fish lure attractant.


Myths, not true. It does work as a fish attractant but not because it is made of fish or banana oil.


----------



## SewerRatz

Protech said:


> When did they start making kerosine from fish and bananas?
> That's the main ingredient in wd-40.


 *What does WD-40 Multi-Use Product contain?*

While the ingredients in WD-40 Multi-Use Product are secret, we can tell you what it does NOT contain. WD-40 Multi-Use Product does not contain silicone, kerosene, water, graphite, or chlorofluorocarbons (CFCs).

From the page of WD-40 http://wd40.com/faqs/#a91


----------



## Protech

http://archive.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/st_whatsinside
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerosene
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decane


----------



## Protech

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliphatic_compound
http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/WD-40-Bulk-MSDS-282-21-14-29.pdf


----------



## Cal

I know WD works GREAT as a bug repellant ! Spray some on a rag , wipe wherever ,, bugs run away.


----------



## Master Mark

Cal said:


> I know WD works GREAT as a bug repellant ! Spray some on a rag , wipe wherever ,, bugs run away.


 

So what is the matter with wd-40??

I smell like wd-40 all the time....
its like perfume to me.....

the only thing I see wrong with the stuff
it they make the spray knozzles too cheaply
and usually it breaks off or clogs up when 
only half the can has been used....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

I prefer Zep 45. It lasts much longer and the stream is narrow from the supplied tip so you don't need a tube extension from the nozzle. It works ten times better than WD40. The only issue may be that it doesn't evaporate like WD40 so if its awesome aroma bugs you its staying for a while. But as a spray lube you can't beat it. It is hard to get.


----------



## plbgbiz

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I prefer Zep 45...


B careful...NH might be along to chastise you for supporting HD. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

Master Mark said:


> So what is the matter with wd-40??
> 
> I smell like wd-40 all the time....
> its like perfume to me.....
> 
> the only thing I see wrong with the stuff
> it they make the spray knozzles too cheaply
> and usually it breaks off or clogs up when
> only half the can has been used....


What kind of women you pick up with WD40??


----------



## Cal

rjbphd said:


> What kind of women you pick up with WD40??


 I got a great beautiful wife ! Wonder if it's my bug repellant ? Lol!


----------



## BC73RS

I'll use WD-40 as a cleaner only now. PB Blaster for anything that is seized, love this stuff.
Lubricants, the list is too long, each has it's own use.


----------



## incarnatopnh

I used to use WD-40 on cutters, wrenches sewer cables etc. Don't laugh, but I use Rem-oil on almost anything that I want to keep rust free. I have used it for years on my guns, so I tried it first on my pipe wrenches. Doesn't have the greasy residue like WD-40, and it holds up well.


----------



## CaberTosser

I use this stuff on everything, believe it or not it can be used for a cutting lubricant when threading pipe (discovered this when I was in a pinch once, you all know WD-40 can't do that). Smells OK, lubricates well and has a chemical twin to Teflon going by another name (Cerflon) in it.











I've put Fluid Film on my new closet augers and Super-Vee cable and its worked very well, its mostly lanolin as I understand it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

plbgbiz said:


> B careful...NH might be along to chastise you for supporting HD. :laughing:


They don't sell Zep 45. At least not where I've been. They do sell other Zep products but much like rigid they had to compete and started selling their wares at the depot. I used Zep products 15 years ago before they ever sold at the depot and at that time they were some of the best chemicals I've ever used as far as cleaners and lubes. They used to be only sold to businesses and not the public. I get what you were saying, though, and I'll be ready for the beatdown if it comes .


----------



## MattZone

Aero Kroil... nothing comes close as far as penetrating lubricants go.


----------



## gdplmr

Aerokroil is great at almost $20 a can. At that price I am open to alternatives.


----------



## leakfree

MattZone said:


> Aero Kroil... nothing comes close as far as penetrating lubricants go.


This and then PB blaster is next on the list,if you want a homemade mix try acetone mixed with atf fluid as a penetrant


----------



## BC73RS

leakfree said:


> if you want a homemade mix try acetone mixed with atf fluid as a penetrant


I've heard that before on a Hot Rod web site I frequent, guy said he'll never buy penetrating oil again. Interesting.


----------



## Flyin Brian

MotorKote


----------



## plumberinlaw

leakfree said:


> This and then PB blaster is next on the list,if you want a homemade mix try acetone mixed with atf fluid as a penetrant


this is the bomb, and cheap.


----------



## Drain Pro

I started using a product called Gibbs about 2 years ago. I haven't bought WD-40 since.


----------



## natonlindo

*diesel oil!*

the best! 
I use it when I'm doing some major cleaning and lubrication of my tool inventory.


----------



## ESUplumber

I stopped using WD years ago when I found CRC 2-26 hands down better than WD and NO SMELL. Give it a try.


----------



## Cal

ESUplumber said:


> I stopped using WD years ago when I found CR 226 hands down better than WD and NO SMELL. Give it a try.


But ,but ,,,what about the bug repellant factor ?


----------

